# Who's Got the Biggest Bud? Post Them Here



## Bauks (Mar 22, 2011)

Well I think we have all seem some of the Frostiest Buds In the Other Thread 

But....

I want to See The BIG Buds...... Never mind The Frost On them.....

If you Have to use a Fire extinguisher For Size Reference I wanna See It here



View attachment 1507727


----------



## Bauks (Mar 22, 2011)




----------



## Gmz (Mar 22, 2011)

People are intimidated by your giant buds . I have no pictures to put up .


----------



## Bauks (Mar 23, 2011)

Who's Got the Chunking Goliaths' ??


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 12, 2011)

Sensi Seeds Skunk #1.
8 weeks 12/12.
400w


----------



## Bauks (May 13, 2011)

Yeess We need More Big Buds Around Here


----------



## tokezalot420 (May 14, 2011)

see my profile pic thats my entry


----------



## Tonaloc989 (May 14, 2011)

View attachment 1600291


----------



## dajosh42069 (May 14, 2011)

Subbed.


----------



## Gmz (May 15, 2011)

I might have something to post in a few months..... Even then i don't think they'll be too big growing under cfls .


----------



## dajosh42069 (May 15, 2011)

Yeah, i've got 4 Master Kush plants clomin along, they were 20 inches tall when I put to flower, and their top cola's are developing nicely. Give me a month, and i'll see if I can't submit something.


----------



## rabidnz (May 15, 2011)

cant wait to see some big buds on this thread, all pretty regular so far


----------



## two2brains (May 15, 2011)

dam my blueberry gum main cola was 15" tall and fat, but i only have about a half gram left though


----------



## SimonD (May 15, 2011)

Some of mine. 

Simon


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 15, 2011)

two2brains said:


> dam my blueberry gum main cola was 15" tall and fat, but i only have about a half gram left though


Photos or it didn't happen,standard!


----------



## phyzix (May 15, 2011)




----------



## Greather420 (May 15, 2011)

Not the biggest here but we are proud of her any way


----------



## Greather420 (May 15, 2011)

SimonD said:


> View attachment 1602507View attachment 1602506View attachment 1602505
> 
> Some of mine.
> 
> Simon


WOW! What in the world is that strain? Great work by the way.


----------



## dajosh42069 (May 15, 2011)

phyzix said:


>


Very nice!


----------



## SimonD (May 15, 2011)

Greather420 said:


> WOW! What in the world is that strain? Great work by the way.


Thanks! The first pic is FMS' Iced Grapefruit, second is Nirvana's AK48, and third is Eva Seeds' Monster.

Simon


----------



## Greather420 (May 15, 2011)

SimonD said:


> Thanks! The first pic is FMS' Iced Grapefruit, second is Nirvana's AK48, and third is Eva Seeds' Monster.
> 
> Simon


Was that from seed? We love ak48 got some seedling of it going right know. Hope we can give you a run for your money


----------



## whodatnation (May 15, 2011)

check this ak out  12/12 from rooted clone.


----------



## Locked Up (May 16, 2011)

This was from my first indoor grow, it's paradise seeds Whiteberry and it had a really nice cola

i think the cola itself weighed 3/4 ounce


----------



## BBYY (May 16, 2011)

For size comparison, that is a reflector next to its right.


----------



## thrash4ever (May 16, 2011)

BBYY is that Utopia Haze? That look remarkably similar to my straggling girl who is getting another week of light. Lazy beatch!


----------



## Teejay13 (May 16, 2011)

My white russian that I chopped a couple of weeks ago


----------



## sniffer (May 16, 2011)

can we get a smoke report on that White Russian ?


----------



## Teejay13 (May 16, 2011)

In about two more weeks, I like to have it curing for a month first.


----------



## Bauks (May 17, 2011)




----------



## Bauks (May 17, 2011)

Yes, I am Finally Finding this Thread Easy to Masturbate to...  Thank you for the Fine Specimens Everyone Keep them coming.


----------



## BBYY (May 17, 2011)

thrash4ever said:


> BBYY is that Utopia Haze? That look remarkably similar to my straggling girl who is getting another week of light. Lazy beatch!


 It was a wicked cali orange pheno. Pictured it was @ week10. I gave that bitch 13 weeks and it still didnt finish, so I took her down. She was 5-6ft, and that cola was getting to the size of a 3l bottle.
was fucking 75% pistils ffs, horrible smoke lol


----------



## teap0t (May 17, 2011)

this is a pic from amnesia lemon which I had last year.
best one Ive had with lst. the bud amount compared to leaf & stem was amazing


----------



## thrash4ever (May 17, 2011)

Hahaha! Yeah, mine's calyxes are fleshing out but still it's a pistil-fest. Compared to the four others which got the chop last night/this morning it's definitely looking like the string bean.


----------



## dajosh42069 (May 17, 2011)

Hmm, might have to wait for my next crop to get buds like that. But my buds are still coming along beautifully.
Can't wait for them to be done so I can post pics of em here.


----------



## phyzix (May 17, 2011)




----------



## DutchKillsRambo (May 19, 2011)

phyzix said:


>



Those are the most beautiful buds I've ever seen. Heaven


----------



## thegrouch34 (May 19, 2011)

My first grow ever. Ended up with 8 zips on 2 plants. 
Diablo Og


----------



## Someguy15 (May 19, 2011)

well the avatar bud...it's Pineapple Express. These other pics are my 7th round with afgan kush.Some of the buds were almost 30 inches long, insane for indoor (without vertical lighting). Coke bottle is a 2 liter.


----------



## dajosh42069 (May 19, 2011)

Beautiful pics!


----------



## thrash4ever (May 19, 2011)

One of my four plants recently harvested... it's one of the two stumpy ones...


More info on the grow here: 
https://www.rollitup.org/organics/412544-utopia-haze-biobizz-range-3.html


----------



## thrash4ever (May 22, 2011)

The last of my five to get the chop, done moments ago. 

View attachment 1612964 View attachment 1612965


----------



## ThaConspiracy (May 22, 2011)

day 49... Nirvana Bubblelicious


----------



## Metal n Weed (May 23, 2011)

A double diesel, that got a decent size





I also liked the nuggs int this Sour Thai, I wanna see how she does in a bucket.





I am working on making em bigger, just trying some dwc right now.


----------



## DesertSativa (May 23, 2011)

Pretty damn big head for an auto flower! Nirvana's Short Rider, Harvested on day 60 from seed.
View attachment 1614795


----------



## Greather420 (May 23, 2011)

Wow, I'm surprised you got a nug like that off an autoflower! Gives us hope for our BCN AutoDiesel!


----------



## DesertSativa (May 24, 2011)

Greather420 said:


> Wow, I'm surprised you got a nug like that off an autoflower! Gives us hope for our BCN AutoDiesel!


Yeah, I am quite pleased with the results. Hopefully it cures out nice.


----------



## whodatnation (May 24, 2011)

You asked for it Bauks ... lol

After 10 days of drying this beast weighs 79.4 grams  
I need a big jar to cure it in


----------



## cdogg23 (May 26, 2011)

hot dam thats a coca cola


----------



## BluBerry (May 26, 2011)

*Thats a big bud there!! 2.8oz dry +Rep*


----------



## whodatnation (May 26, 2011)

thanks guys,
it kills me but I had to cut it up to put it into a jar  
I'll do a bigger one next time I decide to run ak  I'll shoot for 4oz dry.

thanks again


----------



## Vapekush (May 26, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> You asked for it Bauks ... lol
> 
> After 10 days of drying this beast weighs 79.4 grams
> I need a big jar to cure it in


WOW! What did you end up with total off the plant? It was looking huge.


----------



## whodatnation (May 26, 2011)

Havent weighed anything but the cola, I'll let you know later because im curious myself.


----------



## newb19547 (May 26, 2011)

What type strain/breeder is that? Looks beautiful man. Looking for something with some real power and decent yield


----------



## whodatnation (May 26, 2011)

newb19547 said:


> What type strain/breeder is that? Looks beautiful man. Looking for something with some real power and decent yield


ak 47

thanks newb19547


----------



## newb19547 (May 26, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> ak 47
> 
> thanks newb19547


Serious I assume?


----------



## whodatnation (May 26, 2011)

Oh forgot that part, I got it as a clone from a local. Im not sure where he got it from.


----------



## newb19547 (May 26, 2011)

ahh, thanks man


----------



## Bauks (May 28, 2011)

Yes!!!! Sweet Bigness


----------



## GHOSTDOG SA (May 31, 2011)

from my first grow


----------



## Harrekin (May 31, 2011)

Can people post what lights they're using maybe? Just for reference, cos some of these are sick and I want to know whats possible off the light I have!


----------



## wangyunan (May 31, 2011)

Bauks said:


> Who's Got the Chunking Goliaths' ??
> 
> View attachment 1510298View attachment 1510299View attachment 1510300


damn man! look at that stem, it is thick like a cock...lol!! how'd u make it so thick? only by pinching it?


----------



## az913 (May 31, 2011)

View attachment 1626559


----------



## dajosh42069 (May 31, 2011)

az913 said:


> View attachment 1626559




What are we looking at here my friend?


----------



## thrash4ever (May 31, 2011)

Harrekin said:


> Can people post what lights they're using maybe? Just for reference, cos some of these are sick and I want to know whats possible off the light I have!


250W dual spectrum HPS - the picture I posted was of my least dense but longest bud...


----------



## DesertSativa (May 31, 2011)

DesertSativa said:


> Pretty damn big head for an auto flower! Nirvana's Short Rider, Harvested on day 60 from seed.
> View attachment 1614795


250 HPS and outside on nice days.


----------



## whodatnation (May 31, 2011)

Harrekin said:


> Can people post what lights they're using maybe? Just for reference, cos some of these are sick and I want to know whats possible off the light I have!


2- 600ds. 1phs 1 mh


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 2, 2011)

Vapekush said:


> WOW! What did you end up with total off the plant? It was looking huge.


Total off that plant came out to 8.25 ozs


----------



## dajosh42069 (Jun 2, 2011)

az913 said:


> View attachment 1626559


Still wondering what were looking at...a lil popcorn nug?
....Did you pull that from a site?


----------



## theFLAKE (Jul 19, 2011)

I know this is an old thread but some of these buds are GREAT. So thought i'd share mine with you since i seem to get some pretty big buds consistently.1st 2 pics are LA Woman. The 3rd pic is White Widow. The 4th and 5th pic is pineapple express and the last 2 are Blue Widow. Nice1


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Jul 19, 2011)




----------



## phishtank (Jul 19, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> Total off that plant came out to 8.25 ozs


How long did you veg it for?


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 19, 2011)

phishtank said:


> How long did you veg it for?


12/12 from rooted clone  You can check it out partway through my current journal in my sig.


Hot dog! some seriously biggens in here!


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 30, 2011)

ak day 35
monster in the making


----------



## Bud Brewer (Feb 2, 2013)

It's got a couple of weeks to go


----------



## The2TimEr (Feb 2, 2013)

very impressive folks, heres my contender. 4 oz of cheese partially trimmed just before the cut


----------



## Bud Brewer (Feb 2, 2013)

Nice plant I like to trim before chop also and a few times before.


----------



## AegisVeritas (Feb 3, 2013)

From Bag seed... sativa dominant. Was great smoke, kind hazy.


----------



## LatteBroker (Feb 7, 2013)

Eva Seeds "Missing" - this was at about 11 weeks. This strain was supposed to go 8-9, ended up taking it to 12. Weird pheno that I wasn't expecting. Smoke was pretty good though.


----------



## Snowed (Feb 7, 2013)

AegisVeritas said:


> From Bag seed... sativa dominant. Was great smoke, kind hazy.



Looks like some god damn good bag seed bud! Nice works


----------



## AegisVeritas (Feb 7, 2013)

Thanks! Hoping the next batch of Barney's farm genetics will beat my bag seed grow.


----------



## Bud Brewer (Feb 18, 2013)

*I deleted some photos now they won't let me edit it but here they are again I just harvested

This was what I started with



This is what I'm finishing










**

This was all done in coco compost mix with homemade organic nutes only. Cost in total about 40 dollars and I will keep using the soil and nutes for a reflower and if I can do a third I will but the soil will still be good no chemical build up.

I have seen 5 gallon bucket photos so I couldn't resist, many will think this is a whole plant, not just the colas mixed in that wall of hanging bud on the ends.





*


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 18, 2013)

Nice brewer!
What the hell did you plant those sickly looking things in  turned out great


----------



## Bud Brewer (Feb 18, 2013)

Those were defoliated repeatedly in veg and twice in flower taking about half the leaves off.

The soil is 50% coco 30% compost 10% peat potting soil 10% perlite/floor dry fed with my homemade organic concentrates.


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 18, 2013)

Hell yeah thats what Im talking about!
Im toying with defoliating for the second time


----------



## Pipe Dream (Feb 18, 2013)

This was my pineapple express. It was a great yielder and good smoke but it threw nanners near the end of flowering so I moved on. This plant was 9.5 oz.


----------



## Bud Brewer (Feb 18, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Hell yeah thats what Im talking about!
> Im toying with defoliating for the second time


Check out outdoor came indoor thread I'll be updating tonigh after i cut the popcorn bud i'll turn them around for a full reflower.


----------



## The2TimEr (Feb 25, 2013)

Current og kush from reserva privada, the biggest of 4 colas this one


----------



## skunkd0c (Feb 25, 2013)

Both these plants produced very large multiple colas and needed support to keep the colas upright 
the mango haze leaning pheno produced over 20 oz (600 grams) she had most of her leaves removed from week 6 onward 14 weeks total flowering time

The NLxbb produced 10 oz with 8 weeks flowering time, this one had less leaves removed than the mango during flower





































































Peace


----------



## The2TimEr (Feb 26, 2013)

jesus skunkd0c they are biggest indoor buds ive ever seen , hands down,

would earn me in the region of 16 grand where i live from 2 plants lmfao!!


----------



## skunkd0c (Feb 26, 2013)

The2TimEr said:


> jesus skunkd0c they are biggest indoor buds ive ever seen , hands down,
> 
> would earn me in the region of 16 grand where i live from 2 plants lmfao!!


lol m8, the mango haze genetics can be crazy, i only vegged the plant for just under 5 weeks
it grows very vine like, it spits out branches everywhere that then fork off into more branches
it was 8 feet wide and bent over to just over 5ft high 
i think i could fill all my space with just one or 2 of these plants, i normally grow 10-12 largish plants 5-8 oz 
on the same run i had low yielding phenotypes that were just 3-4 oz

peace


----------



## The2TimEr (Feb 26, 2013)

i love the last photo, bet she was a nice smoke. yeah that haze is balls out bannana's matey haha never seen anythin like it.
what did you feed them? soil? light used? 
if you don't mind me asking.


----------



## skunkd0c (Feb 26, 2013)

Grown in NFT Hydro, using vitalink max 
http://www.vitalink.eu/en/_range/vitalink_max.htm

They were both ok smokes not my favorites though 
this one is the sister of the big mango she was a much lower yield but a better smoke 





































peace


----------



## The2TimEr (Feb 26, 2013)

skunkd0c said:


> Grown in NFT Hydro, using vitalink max
> http://www.vitalink.eu/en/_range/vitalink_max.htm
> 
> They were both ok smokes not my favorites though
> ...


Stunning pics doc. looks like straight fire.
always seems to be the way dosn't it, big buds without the potencey or the small pocket rocket buds coated in glory lol


----------



## skunkd0c (Feb 26, 2013)

Yep sadly, i do not think it is possible to get a plant that yields very well that will produce all that resin that you find on phenotypes that do not produce colas
just clusters that do not link up very much of really dense buds covered in a white carpet of resin, some of these mutant resin monster types i do not even keep because they have so much 
resin they are so harsh to smoke i do not like coughing lol 

peace


----------



## AegisVeritas (Jun 23, 2016)

AegisVeritas said:


> From Bag seed... sativa dominant. Was great smoke, kind hazy.


Why did they pull my photo? I deleted the file on my computer and came back looking for it...


----------



## indawindica (Jun 23, 2016)

Grapefruit Kush about 35-40 days in.


----------



## sharptater (Jun 25, 2016)

I'm a new grower. hope one day I can grow bud like in this thread. do you top your plants and still get those huge colas? Or are they untopped? Or just the genetics?


----------

